# DIY MDF VIV - Advice Please :)



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I need some advice. I want to build a new viv for my pair of beardies, it's going into a corner, and I plan to use MDF, what I need to check is what I can and can't use to seal it with etc.

I am going to stain the outside to match the wood work in our house, but I don't know what to seal the inside with that won't be dangerous. I want to try and make it look like a nice piece of furniture on the outside, but as close to a desert environment for them on the inside with lots of planforms and climbing possibilities as possible.

Can anyone help, I've had a browse about the forum but other than epoxy etc couldn't find any reference to paint or varnish etc. I will seal it with fish tank sealant again as I did with the first viv, and will probably use oats or bran etc for substrate with some fake desert plants.

Thanks for any help you can offer 

Claire


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

u can seal the joints wit silicone, the inside decor you can use expanding foam to make rocks cliffs ect, then coat it with tile grout and paint it. Leave it to dry for a few days tho to let any harmful fumes ect escape.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

the problem with mdf as im sure you are aware is its absorbency. Maybe you could coat it in tile grout and paint it if that makes it waterproof
MDF has Urea formaldehyde inside and it escapes. Im not sure what effect this has on reptiles but I doubt it would be too nice. Sealant is deffo the way to go.


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

i no the tile grout would be waterproof but not sure bout the paint tbh


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I would be tempted to coat the whole of the inside with tile grout or some sort of epoxy resin.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I know MDF is basically formaldahide, and I don't really want to embalm my beardies, but we have about 3/4 of a sheet of it left over here so i thought it would be useful. I like the idea of the expanding foam and tile grout though I believe that you have to use the grout without the fungicide. I want to re-create CentreParcs for Dragons  I may even put a small waterfall in there for them as they love to drink water as long as it's moving and it will save the syringe feeding of water.

I'm also going to invest in a MVB bulb and setup now that the really good Megaray ones are available in the UK.

Thanks for all the help so far guys


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

no probs, let us no how u get on, u should post pics from start to finish on the forum.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Yacht varnish.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piccys could be interesting, especially if hubby builds it it'll end up looking more like a pallet than a viv :lol2: He's definately not cut out for carpentry  pardon the pun! I have a rough idea of how I want it, but never thought of expanding foam for texture, I may even make some hides out of it for my eggies if they hatch.

I'll make sure it's well sealed and well aired before I put Semai and Kaji in.

TBH it's the whole door thing I'm most worried about, putting the runners in should be nice and easy, it's getting the doors the right size and then getting them in that fazes me, the whole woodwork thing is easy, I hope! 

FIXX - I thought about Yacht Varnish TBH, if everyone thinks it's safe it'll be a great idea!!


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

any glazers near you? If so just get them to cut ya the doors, should be too expensive for the size you want it


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

you can seal it with ronseal quick dry floor varnish or blagdon pond paint both are safe to use


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ste, there is a place fairly local, but it still depends on me giving them the right sizes in the first place :lol2: I'm aiming for about 3 foot high and about approx. 4 foot across the front. I'll investigate further, I may even go for perspex, at least I can sand down the edges if I get the measurement a few mm out 

alistu, Thanks for the info on the varnish, I use ronseal for most things, their new varnish/stain that comes in a tub with the pad thingy in brill!! And I guess floor varnish would have to be water proof and heard wearing, and should seal the nasty MDF just right with a few coats so no nasty dangerous stuff for them to nibble on 

Thanks again for all the help guys, it really is nice to have so many brains to pick : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I've used MDF for all my vivs (4 so far) and I use yacht varnish to seal them.
I wouldnt use a waterfall for BD's though, it would look nice, but, the running water will increase humidity too much.
Perspex will get scratched and could warp with the heat of a BD viv.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

hey my freind. there is an mdf sealent u can buy and it stops the mdf from soaking up any think u paint it with. i used it on mine and im telling ya its great


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Obviously all the intelligent people are on here tonight. Will reconsider the perspex I think then especially with the MVB, good call markhill, and will reconsider the waterfall as well!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you need it to be waterproof then epoxy resin is the way to go, most paints tend to be hygroscopic and aren't intended for regular and prolonged exposure to water.
Paint or varnish _might_ work, but if they don't and water gets to the MDF then all your work is ruined, 2 or 3 coats of marine epoxy will seal it for ever.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Graham, sounds logical, afterall, you wouldn't want a waterlogged boat! 

Where do you get marine epoxy from, and is it difficult to apply?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Where do you get marine epoxy from, and is it difficult to apply?


Any chandlers will have it, the one made by International Paints (I forget the name) is a good one, and so is SP, but any brand will be OK really they just vary in price a lot.
Application is dead easy, mix the two parts in the correct ratio and brush on, use cheap brushes as I guarantee you'll ruin them!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Graham, we always have cheap brushes in this house, we go through so many, or lose them


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

the thing about expanding foam is it jst has a mind of its own and is very difficult to use in a controlled manner, of course u can cut it back but this then takes away from the shape i think. 

if u havent come across it then, Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists has everything u need.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

When using MDF which i do regularly i use the ronseal floor varnish.I use the matt or satin finish as it does not have too much glare when dried.All i would say is if you are going to paint the viv first i would apply a first coat that is watered down so the MDF can absorb it.Then apply your second coat to it then apply at least 3 coats of varnish for a good waterproof finish.You will need to apply another coat of varnish every 3 years to keep it good though.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Greenphase, long time no speak. Thanks for the advice, MDF is rather like new plastered walls, it eats paint or varnish. I probably would have gotton around to asking how long before it would need re-sealing.

I'm really excited about the prospect of having a larger viv for them, and for the decorating potential as well, I want them to have more places to climb, bask and scuttle about, and I'll finally get to have the MVB which will be even better for them


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

goose221 said:


> the thing about expanding foam is it jst has a mind of its own and is very difficult to use in a controlled manner, of course u can cut it back but this then takes away from the shape i think.


When expanding foam dries all the surfaces are rounded, to get a real rock effect you need to cut it back, I have also found grout & paint does not like sticking to the untrimmed areas without coating with PVA first. In good old blue peter tradition here is one I made earlier: 

Before:









And after trimming, etc:










Sorry the images are so big.

Hope this helps


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I find it easier to work with block foam, seeing as you probably have to sculpt it anyway, extruded polystyrene foam is best for sculpting as it's less crumbly than blown (beaded structure, like normal packaging) foam and stronger. You can get it from any good insulation suppliers.
The other thing about it is that it's been made a long time and is inert, any toxic gases are long gone.

Nice bit of rock sculpting in the above pics BTW.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Banzi, now you're just showing off!  Really does give a good effect after it's painted etc. What do you use to paint it with?

Good old Blue Peter, has so many uses, you planning on using corn Flake boxes and sticky back plastic as well? :lol2:


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

dracowoman2 said:


> Banzi, now you're just showing off!  Really does give a good effect after it's painted etc. What do you use to paint it with?
> 
> Good old Blue Peter, has so many uses, you planning on using corn Flake boxes and sticky back plastic as well? :lol2:


ye if ya wanna be really cocky you could use paper mashay lol


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

I used waterbased acrylic paints. 

Saving the Cornflake box & sticky back plastic for my next project


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

> Saving the Cornflake box & sticky back plastic for my next project


I'll keep my eye out for that one 

Now all I need is either:

a) A hubby with some faith in my ability
b) A new hubby, preferably a carpenter
c) A new hubby who's filthy stinking rich who will buy me a reptile house 

I think I'm beggered on all 3 :lol2:


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

Its not finished yet But I used Yacht varnish to seal the back sides and bottom. I then used adhesive grout to tile the floor with natural stone tiles and sealed with more grout. I intent to make a papier mache background and seal with more grout. Any ideas comments.










Viv#2


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice tiles, I've got some like that in my viv now, fantastic to clean nasty smell stuff of  I do cover them now with the porrisge oats, as my girlie does love to dig alot


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Need to check ouple of wuick things  Get your brains out everyone 

Unibond Tile on Floors Waterproof Grout - No Fingicide/Mould resistance I checked - This was the only one without the fungi/mould stuff in, is it safe to use ?

Expanding Foam by Polyfilla - Says it flammable not Fire Retardant - will be goated with the above grout, is this the right one?

Plasticote spray paint, over the grout and under good old Ronseal quick drying floor varnish (water based) multiple layers. I use this everywhere as the kids are asthmatic so no nasty fumes  Is the plasticote ok to use?  They have some lovely sandy/rocky type colours and I'm good with spray paint, useless with artistic paint 

Thanks for the help guys, I just don;t want to poison my poor babies


----------

